# Urgent help please - Argos water pump



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Ive got my daughter standing in shower covered in soap and the water has just stopped. Tank is 100% full having just filled it. I can hear pump when I turn tap on but nothing happening. Water hadn't run out before that so wasn't run completely empty

Pump is turned on on control panel

Don't know what to do?

Help!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would look at the pump if it is in the tank type it may have come off the hose. Or the vain's may have broken.


Andy


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

It's ok I've fixed it. I figured it must have been because I just filled up there could be air in the pump so I shook it around a bit and air came out and it started working

Thanks for replying though


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Snunkie said:


> It's ok I've fixed it. I figured it must have been because I just filled up there could be air in the pump so I shook it around a bit and air came out and it started working
> 
> Thanks for replying though


Hi

We have had this happen a couple of times with ours. I was just about to recommend that you give the pump a shake before i scrolled to your post. 

Steve


----------

